# Good Cabernet Sauvignon Wine Under $15



## rcsst12 (Oct 7, 2008)

I want to get a list of good recommendations for Cabernet Sauvignon wine that is priced $15 per bottle or less. Bottles of Merlot can also be considered but I mostly like cabernet. I enjoy red wines so I just wanted to see what everyone recommends...


----------



## docmusolf (Apr 18, 2008)

rosemont and black opel


----------



## BigCat (Sep 9, 2008)

docmusolf said:


> rosemont and black opel


I haven't had the rosemont cab, but the shiraz is very nice so I have little doubt the cab is as well. I definitely agree on the black opal. I just picked up a bottle at meijer for 6.50. It is a very good wine IMO.


----------



## rcsst12 (Oct 7, 2008)

BigCat said:


> I haven't had the rosemont cab, but the shiraz is very nice so I have little doubt the cab is as well. I definitely agree on the black opal. I just picked up a bottle at meijer for 6.50. It is a very good wine IMO.


I will be adding those to my list to try out... I heard about the Berringer Stone something or another (cannot remember the name exactly)


----------



## BigCat (Sep 9, 2008)

rcsst12 said:


> I will be adding those to my list to try out... I heard about the Berringer Stone something or another (cannot remember the name exactly)


Stone Cellar I believe. Also a nice affordable cabernet. I don't know what prices are like where you live, but all of these wines can be had for about 7-8 bucks a bottle around here (Michigan).


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

Harlow Ridge is nice and inexpensive.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

BlackStone is nice, Lindemans is good too. There are many under that pricepoint.


----------



## parris001 (Mar 29, 2008)

I like Cycles Gladiator. Give it a try......


----------



## Phidelt076 (Oct 17, 2006)

I really enjoy the Sterling Vineyards Cabernet. I believe one of their offerings is right at the $15 range here if I remember correctly.

I drink cabernet primarily but there are also some others I would recomend at the $15 price range. Ravenswood Red Zinfendel would be at the top of that list. Any of the Beringer Founder's Estate red's but I I'm not positive these are at $15.

If you decide to splurge at any point with a nice italian dinner I would go with the Ruffino Reserve Ducale Chiante (yellowish label) at about $25 at the store.


----------



## HAZMAN (Jul 2, 2005)

Hess Select isn't for about that price.


----------



## Phidelt076 (Oct 17, 2006)

HAZMAN said:


> Hess Select isn't for about that price.


I forgot about that one. Good stuff!


----------



## LynnB (Nov 10, 2008)

I recently found Mirassou Cabernet Sauvignon for around $10 a bottle. The first bottle I had was a 2004, which I think must have been a great year for California Cabs, since most 2004's I've had were great right out of the bottle. Tonight I did some testing with a 2006 I found and it needed some time to breath, so with some decanting or just leaving a glass out for 30 minutes to an hour it's enjoyable for under $15.


----------



## LynnB (Nov 10, 2008)

HAZMAN said:


> Hess Select isn't for about that price.


I'd second that, again the first Hess Select I had was a 2004 and it was great, the more recent ones needed some breathing time. Still great with a nice thick slab of beef.


----------



## RobustoG (Oct 28, 2007)

I really enjoy Jacobs Creek.


----------



## SailorJack (Mar 1, 2008)

Hahn Estates Cab is a good one. Received a 91 rating from tastings.com. I get it on sale for about $12 regularly.


----------



## HAZMAN (Jul 2, 2005)

I have also been hitting a cab called Sequoia Grove that is pretty tasty. 

My old GF's father used to buy Franciscan by the case. He got me hooked on that for about $17-18 a bottle.


----------



## ncstogie (Oct 24, 2008)

Montoya cabernet is pretty good ($15), as well as Penfolds Konuunga hill cab-shiraz blend ($10), I also recommend jib-jib rocks austrailian cab-shiraz blend ($15)

:2


----------



## HAZMAN (Jul 2, 2005)

I did take liking to one of the Coppola wines a while back. I think it was a cab-shiraz mix. It came in the all black bottle with gold lettering.


----------



## PaleRider (Nov 21, 2008)

Clos du Val is, IMO the finest Cab to have ever emerged from the Napa Valley.

2005 Vintage is still available at around your price point. However; 2004, 2003, 2002 vintages are skyrocketing. Last check of 2002; albeit the vinter was out of stock was $62.00.

I've owned vintages of this wine in the following years 2002, 2004, 2005. I like to sit on them for awhile and let them age. Anyway, that's just my :2


----------



## nimravus01 (Aug 15, 2007)

My new favorite is Crios cab-sav from Argentina ($13 here in Wa.) Also, I really like Vistabla malbec-merlot, also from Argentina ($11.)


----------



## olotti (Jan 20, 2006)

I just had the Ravens Wood Sonoma Cab and found it quite good, it was $17 I believe but worth a shot.


----------



## great ash (Nov 14, 2008)

I really enjoy Cousino-Macul Antiguas Reservas from Chile. It's about $15 a bottle.


----------



## XTRazzer (Dec 20, 2008)

Here's my list of Cab Sauv, haven't tried all of them, but can usually find on-sale for under $15 per bottle:

Toasted Head
Louis M. Martini
Kenwood
Robert Mondavi 
Sebastiani
Rodney Strong
Clos Du Bois
Kendall-Jackson
Coppola Diamond Series

The best Cab Sauv I remember is Wall Cellars, but I can't seem to find it many places and it runs $20/btl.

I'm also partial to Chianti Classico (make sure it's classico and has rooster on label):

Gabbiano
Briante
Banfi

A website I was recommended for wines: winelibrary.com


----------



## acrispy1 (Jan 26, 2008)

Black Fox 2005 Cabernet Sauviginon.:tu


----------



## GatorBob (Dec 22, 2008)

parris001 said:


> I like Cycles Gladiator. Give it a try......


Cylcles Gladiator is also one of my favorites. My absolute favorite for less than $15 per bottle is J Lohr. It runs aorund $14 per bottle.


----------



## robofan (Jun 7, 2008)

SailorJack said:


> Hahn Estates Cab is a good one. Received a 91 rating from tastings.com. I get it on sale for about $12 regularly.


I agree with Hahn Estates. Very consistent from vintage to vintage.


----------



## Lexxxus (Feb 20, 2008)

I went back and read all the posts and see that GatorBob and I have similar taste! J. Lohr is a Napa Valley wine I discovered a couple years ago and it has been been showered with praise lately. In the under $25 range it is my *hands-down* favorite Cab-Sav and that's my preferred red. A Canadian magazine called Wine Access named it the best Cab under $25. It's $19 Cdn or about $14-$15US.










You will be amazed.

*Lx*


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

PaleRider said:


> Clos du Val is, IMO the finest Cab to have ever emerged from the Napa Valley.
> 
> 2005 Vintage is still available at around your price point. However; 2004, 2003, 2002 vintages are skyrocketing. Last check of 2002; albeit the vinter was out of stock was $62.00.


I'm in the Clos du Val wine club... Finest less expensive Napa cab, maybe. Finest cab overall out of Napa, no way...
2005 for $15 or less? Send me a link and I'll buy. It's generally around $24-30...

It's getting harder and harder to find a good cab for under 15 these days. I keep trying to find one, but 80% of the wines at this price aren't worth drinking...

:2


----------



## EastBay (Jun 2, 2008)

Lexxxus said:


> I went back and read all the posts and see that GatorBob and I have similar taste! J. Lohr is a Napa Valley wine *Lx*


J. Lohr is a Paso Robles wine. It is a good value, but in no way made from Napa fruit.
.
.
.
.
Clos du Val are not in the $15 range as already pointed out. Good wines, not great in that price range and are easily bested by some Napa labels. In Clos du Val price range you can have some incredible wines. Girard, Paradigm, Karl Lawrence and Judd's Hill are some, a number of others.
.
.
.
One label that may be available at your local Costco is Cameron Hughes. Haven't checked, but it may be available from Costco Online. If it is, it would be the best under $15 Cab available, hands down.

One thing most posters are not discussing is flavor profile sought. If one is looking for a heavily manipulated, one dimensional (oak spice), color adjusted wines, then low end Australians are fine.

Check if wines made by Bogle are available to you, along with Cameron Hughes they are your best bets. Steltzner Claret, although not all Cab, is an incredible deal, year in and year out.


----------



## Lexxxus (Feb 20, 2008)

Yes, my mistake... J. Lohr is of course not Napa Valley.


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

I recently had one cab by Zellerbach Estates that was 9.00 US, and very good for the price. I usually buy in the 20-40 US range, since I dont drink wine all that often - when I do, I want the good stuff. The Zellerbach definitely tasted better than it cost!


----------



## PaleRider (Nov 21, 2008)

I am really a big fan of the Clos du Val 2002 vintage from the Stage Leap district of Napa Valley. About 75USD per bottle now. I was buying it for about 24USD about 5 years ago.

Really nice. Their 2004 and 2005 vints are quite nice as well within the 15USD range.:tu


----------



## tedski (Oct 1, 2004)

I also will agree with Hahn Estates + J Lohr Seven Oaks (also their cheaper Cypress line). Both very good for the price.

Other quality brands you might consider include:

Avalon
Chateau Ste Michelle (same producer as Columbia Crest)
Columbia Crest Grand Estates or Two Vines (I prefer the Grand Estates)
Penfolds
Rosenblum
Sebantiani
337 Cellars


----------



## RicoPuro (Sep 24, 2008)

Somebody mentioned Sequoia Grove. Wonderful cab but not under 15 bucks (25-40 depending on where you are).

My choice would be Rex Goliath Cabernet (about $5). This wine was a wonderful surprise when I found it a few years back. It has declined a bit in quality since then but it is still a good value.

Here's a link:

http://www.rexgoliath.com/rexgoliath/catalog/view_product.jsp?product_id=1006&cat_id=1


----------



## mubuck (Sep 23, 2008)

There have been some good deals on the Louis Martini cab recently. $10 a bottle +/-. Good buy for the price


----------



## snowboardin58 (Dec 2, 2006)

Wolf Blass is great. Costco usually has it, as do Meijer stores here, and many grocery stores.


----------



## randommcsmokesalot (Dec 27, 2008)

i'm a fan of kenwood cab'


----------



## Patrick B (Nov 5, 2008)

ncstogie said:


> Montoya cabernet is pretty good ($15), as well as Penfolds Konuunga hill cab-shiraz blend ($10), I also recommend jib-jib rocks austrailian cab-shiraz blend ($15)
> 
> :2


That Penfolds got a 91 rating and can be found many places for $10. It's a staple at my house and I would recommend it to anyone!


----------



## sboyajian (Jun 27, 2008)

My favorite Cab is far and away Tall Horse out of South Africa.

If you can find it, you'll also find a wonderful price tag associated to it: $6

I always have a few bottles of this around and it has always been wonderful.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

My picks for good AND very reasonably priced are.....

- Barefoot Wine & Bubbly (really like the Merlot & Pinot Grigio)

and

- Oak Leaf Vineyards: A Fine Wine at a Great Price (bought at Walmart to cook with but really like the taste)


----------

